# Potty pad training adult dog ideas



## Penny poo (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my first post. I need some ideas.

My husband and I adopted Penny 4 weeks ago. She is a doll. We think she is 4 years old. She is potty trained in that she likes to go potty outside. However, she does still pee in the house sometimes, but she will never pee in front of us.

She has peed in the guest room everywhere and she also peed in front of a new reed diffuser I bought a few times until I moved it. But she will not pee in front of me. If she has to pee really bad she will shake and whine. I will put her on her pee pad but she wont go she will just shake. Well I don't want to torture her so I just take her outside.

Every time she pees outside for the last two weeks I say "go pee pee!" and sometimes I give her a treat.

Now we have a fake grass pee pad inside. I sprayed it with potty training spray and I have tried to tell her to "go pee pee." But she looks at me like Im crazy.

I have also tried taking the fake grass outside and when she starts to pee I put her on it and she looks at me like Im crazy. 

I also tried putting her pee on the fake grass.

Any other tips to help me pee pad train my adult dog?











Additional Details: We take her outside to pee at 9am, 3:30pm, and 9:30pm. I also take her out to go pee before I run any errands. For example, If I leave the house at noon I will take her out at noon, then again at 3:30pm when I get back. She likes to pee in the house while I am gone. And she will always pee a lot at the dog park.

I want to teach her to pee inside or at least on our patio and we can get her a doggy door (she wont go on our concrete patio either), so that when I get a job she wont be peeing all over the house and so that I can trust her when I just need to run an errand. 

I have never yelled at her or punished her for peeing in the house bc I believe in positive reinforcement (Psychology major here) and bc I have never actually seen her pee in the house. 

Sorry this post is so long but Im not sure what details are important.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Penny poo said:


> This is my first post. I need some ideas.
> 
> My husband and I adopted Penny 4 weeks ago. She is a doll. We think she is 4 years old. She is potty trained in that she likes to go potty outside. However, she does still pee in the house sometimes, but she will never pee in front of us.
> 
> ...


I suspect the biggest problem you are having is that the person who had her first punished her for accidents and led to her thinking if she goes anywhere in the house, she is going to be punished for it. I wouldn't worry about trying to get her to go on a puppypad type deal, so much as properly get her housebroken. Take her out a little more frequently and have a short, intensive, housetrianing 101 session. Keep her with you, all the time, or in a crate (or otherwise confined) when you can't watch her. It'll likely resolve the issue making you want to teach her to go in the house, which frankly will be hard since she expects that to be 'bad' and get her punished if you see it.

Oh and more frequent potty breaks might be good. She can hold it, yeah, but regularly holding it 6 - nearly 12 hours is. A lot.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree. And, I would treat her like a puppy, in terms of not giving her any freedom in the house. Don't let her in the guest room. Limit where she has access to. Don't let her be in rooms that you are not in. That way, if she won't pee in front of you, you won't have accidents. 
Take her out more often so that she doesn't have to hold it too long at this point. She might be able to, but, if she has accidents she will get in the habit of having accidents, and thinking inside is an acceptable potty option. So, taking her out often will prevent her from getting into the habit of having accidents, it prevents accidents. If she gets in the habit of only going outside, that's a good habit to make!


----------



## Penny poo (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay, Thanks, that is great advice!


----------



## urbanpotty (Jul 16, 2012)

Penny poo said:


> Okay, Thanks, that is great advice!


Totally agree with doxiemommy's advice re treating her like a puppy. Also wanted to add... to really encourage Penny to get used to peeing on the grass that you have, I would take her on a leash to the grass first thing in the morning or any other time when you know she needs to go urgently. She is more likely to go right away and once her scent is on there and she gets the hang of it, you won't need to lead her onto the grass using the leash anymore. Also, have you tried crate training just while you are out of the house? Best of luck to you!


----------



## Penny poo (Jul 3, 2012)

Really good advice. I took her to her grass pad first thing this morning but not on her leash so I will try the leash tomorrow. I am trying to get her use to her trait but she doesnt love it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Why can't you just train her to go outside? It's so much easier...


----------



## Penny poo (Jul 3, 2012)

Kayota, She does like to go outside, the problem is whenever I leave the house she will pee on the carpet. Also I don't have a backyard, I only have a back porch that is all concrete. She won't go to the bathroom on the concrete patio either. And she doesn't tell me when she has to go pee either, so I have just been taking her out every 3 hours at this point.


----------



## W. Field's (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family. Maybe Penny needs a method to tell you when she needs to potty. My friends have had great success with potty bells, although their dogs sometimes take advantage and ring the bell a lot to go out and play.


----------



## Penny poo (Jul 3, 2012)

Penny does need a method to tell me when she needs to go out. All the other dogs I had in the past (family dogs) would tell us when they needed to pee. I will look on youtube for some training methods.

My sweet sweet Penny is ruining my carpet.


----------

